# Ankona Copperhead Yamaha F70



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Looking for prop recommendations on a 2016 Ankona Copperhead with a 2017 Yamaha F70 4 stroke. Boat does have a jackplate. Any help and opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Gordon Barbay (Aug 25, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Looking for prop recommendations on a 2016 Ankona Copperhead with a 2017 Yamaha F70 4 stroke. Boat does have a jackplate. Any help and opinions are appreciated!


I have a 15'6""foot homemade bateau with the f70. I am running a f70 with a micro jacker with a Yamaha k14 performance 4 blade prop. The prop has been worked a little. My boat ran 38 mph comes out the whole like a animal but tacks a little much 6600-6700 rpm. Hope this helps.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Gordon. I think the optimal RPM is 6300 for the F70, but I may be wrong. I'm thinking of going with a power tech prop too to keep the cost down.


----------



## Gordon Barbay (Aug 25, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Thanks for the reply Gordon. I think the optimal RPM is 6300 for the F70, but I may be wrong. I'm thinking of going with a power tech prop too to keep the cost down.


Your correct optimum is 6300


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

After talking to the guys at Powertech, I ended up settling on a RXB4 15 pitch. The prop should be here in a few days, and I'll post some numbers to help out anyone that has a similar application.


----------

